#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  where should I post regarding black magick, curses, etc.?

## new_magician

hello, I am new here and I am interested in black magick, curses, demons etc. What forum should I post these subjects to? thanks

----------


## Thetalpha

In "Magickal Discussion"  :Smile:

----------


## new_magician

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Thetalpha

No problem  :Smile:

----------

